# Missing seatpost clamp?



## alexdi (Jul 1, 2016)

Does anyone know where to find a the seat post clamp/binder for the 2003-2007 Tarmac? 

It had this weird aero tube reducer that mated to a conventional round post. I can't find it on the 'bay and my shop says they don't have it anymore, which means my '06 S-Works frame might as well be wall art.

I'm also open to alternative solutions. A Transition aero post is actually a perfect fit for the opening, but I can't find a seat clamp for that either, so I've no way to secure it. 

This is what the bike would look like with the right part:









Much thanks to any ideas!


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Poked around on Internet, not looking good for you... did you try asking Specialized directly somehow?

You could take a flyer on one of these perhaps:
https://www.bricklanebikes.co.uk/blb-la-piovra-air-seat-clamp-black
https://www.aventon.com/products/re...-aventon-mataro?dfw_tracker=29396-32863331602

Maybe you can mix/match parts if yours is just broken, not missing, to get things working?

Note to self: Don't lose or screw up this part for my 2006 Allez.


----------



## alexdi (Jul 1, 2016)

jetdog9 said:


> Poked around on Internet, not looking good for you... did you try asking Specialized directly somehow?
> 
> You could take a flyer on one of these perhaps:
> https://www.bricklanebikes.co.uk/blb-la-piovra-air-seat-clamp-black
> ...


I just sent a note to Specialized Rider Care, though my past experience is that they'll just refer me back to the shop. I appreciate the links; unfortunately they don't appear to be the right profile. Grabbing an old frame and binning the entire thing except the seat clamp is my last-ditch option..


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

alexdi said:


> I just sent a note to Specialized Rider Care, though my past experience is that they'll just refer me back to the shop. I appreciate the links; unfortunately they don't appear to be the right profile. Grabbing an old frame and binning the entire thing except the seat clamp is my last-ditch option..


Sent a note? Dude, call them directly. I have done so in the past and actually just called them today about a seatpost collar for my Diverge. The woman I spoke with was literally going through bins while on the phone with me.


----------



## alexdi (Jul 1, 2016)

Wetworks said:


> Sent a note? Dude, call them directly. I have done so in the past and actually just called them today about a seatpost collar for my Diverge. The woman I spoke with was literally going through bins while on the phone with me.


Good thought. No luck, she couldn't find one. The folks selling complete frames haven't gotten back to me, I don't think they're inclined to part anything out. My local shop suggested having a carbon repair shop create a proper post opening; this struck me as a bridge too far.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

PM me. I may have one.


----------



## azsuprasm (Dec 6, 2018)

1Butcher, your PM is full...and I also am in dire need of a Tarmac or Allez wedge seatpost clamp. Thanks!


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

I swear you are the only message in my PM.

I also swear I have one, but I have yet to find it. I also have a broken Tarmac frame [cracked at the BB] that I have no use for. I save junk. Sadly I got too much.


----------



## azsuprasm (Dec 6, 2018)

That would be awesome if you could rummage around for it for me. Jetdog9 turned me onto another possible source, but I’d love to get this ride back on the road soon.

December is prime ride time here in AZ...and I have lots of saved junk too. LMK if you need anything and I’ll check my stash


----------



## azsuprasm (Dec 6, 2018)

UPDATE: 

Gotta give props to my man Garrett at Global Bikes in Chandler, AZ.

He found TWO of these a their Utah warehouse!

They showed "0" in stock on their computers, but the person he spoke with was familiar with the part and knew where to find them! He only reserved one for me, so there will be one left there.

I get to support my LBS this way and I'll get it faster, but I want to give props to everyone that jumped into this search:

Everyone on Facebook in the AZ SteveBay group, and the excellent individuals on this forum: jetdog9, kiwisimon, Caesar2k and, of course, 1Butcher (Yes, keep looking, I still want yours!).

I'll post pics when I get it in my hands and installed.

-=S=-


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Update! I found the clamp.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

1Butcher said:


> Update! I found the clamp.


Talk about a day late and a dollar short.........

Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Somebody should send one of these things to Wheels Mfg or something and convince them to build like 50 to keep in stock. The part seems to go missing (or maybe break?) but the frame is a durable one and was pretty popular in its time.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

I can only agree that I'm a day late, but at least I'm still counting them.

As for a dollar short, I worked way too many hours to let that happen.

Send me a PM if anyone needs it. My PM is not full.


----------



## windsicle (Apr 8, 2020)

Sorry to bump and old thread but I definitely need one of these clamps if anyone out there has one. Happy to pay good old american dollars for it.

Thanks!


----------



## BazKel (Feb 13, 2021)

Greetings. Sorry for unearthing this old chestnut. I am looking for the above mentioned seat post clamp wedge for my 2005 Tarmac Expert to keep my winter steed on the road. Anyone there with a spare or an old one collecting dust?


----------



## DanielV (9 mo ago)

windsicle said:


> Sorry to bump and old thread but I definitely need one of these clamps if anyone out there has one. Happy to pay good old american dollars for it.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, did you ever find one? Mine just broke and I'm having no luck.


----------

